# A Soundtrack To Your Life



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I think it would be a fun forum activity, amidst the desire for self-discovery, to create a list of songs you feel represent the culmination of who you are and your life. It could be as simple as providing uploaded songs from your computer and/or youtube links. Just a cool way to be creative and express yourself. You could even post album art at the expense of a picture you find reflective of your album and therefore your life.

I'm getting to work on mine and will have it ready several days from now. I look forward to any other submissions


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, although I have no idea at all what songs could go in mine.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Born: 





School Starts: 





Pre-teen:





-- End of Depression -- 

Teenager: 





Love:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Eeeh. Nevermind. 
​


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Can we make them about things that are more specific? like the soundtrack of a current relationship? or for a period of my life? or soundtrack for falling asleep? I dont know i feel like trying to make a soundtrack for my life is too ambitious and i will probably hate it in a couple of months anyway.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Sunless said:


> Can we make them about things that are more specific? like the soundtrack of a current relationship? or for a period of my life? or soundtrack for falling asleep? I dont know i feel like trying to make a soundtrack for my life is too ambitious and i will probably hate it in a couple of months anyway.


oh yeah, definitly. i meant to make that point in my post, oh well. you can choose any theme you want. it do4snt have to be an autobiography,etc. kthx.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

So this is a mixtape I did for my boyfriend when we turned 6 months  I wanted to make it fun, light hearted, pretty and twee.

Its supposed to be listened to in order, because its the best order flow-wise for this set of songs.

1. Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Breathless
2. Mazzy Star - Fade Into You
3. The 6ths - You you you you you
4. Jens Lekman - Your Arms Around Me
5. Akron/Family - Running, Returning
6. Belle & Sebastian - Wrapped up in Books
7. Camera Obscura - Let's Get Out of this Country
8. The Flaming Lips - What is the Light?
9. The Sea & Cake - You Beautiful Bastard
10. Sufjan Stevens - Chicago
Hidden track: Akron/Family - Love is Simple

Im usually against giving the same band 2 songs in a mixtape, but i couldnt resist


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

*A Soundtrack To Your Life -** Progressive - an album by Res*


1 - Enter Shikari - Interlude

2 - This Will Destroy You - This World is Our 

3 - PlayRadioPlay! - I'm A Pirate, You're A Princess

4 - Kettel - Song From Toverpeeks 

5 - Owl City - The Saltwater Room 

6 - Kettel - Sentiment 

7 - HORSE the band - Soaring Quails

8 - Domotic - I Hate You Forever 

9 - Underoath - Reinventing Your Exit

10 - A Skylit Drive - See You Around ​


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

Soundtrack to my life from my very own fingertips. Just recorded a quick sample.

If anyone takes the time to listen, would you mind commenting on what kind of vibes/feelings it gives off?

I'm very curious. 

A little slow for the first couple minutes then picks up..

If anyone uploads their art, whatever it may be, I will gladly check it out.

Anyways. I call it Prelude To Oblivion.

Link:

char1es ? Prelude To Oblivion ? Free listening at Last.fm


----------

